# any experiences with American Saddlery?



## equilocityrider (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been on the hunt for a barrel saddle, and wanted to know if American Saddlery barrel saddles are worth considering. I have also been considering other used quality brand saddles, but all of them are way overpriced. The american saddles are pretty affordable and don't seem to be terribly built. I ride 3-4 times a week and I need something that will last me 5 or more years. I've been considering the Ekto seven barrel saddle or this one:

American Saddlery Circle A Cut-Away Racer Barrel Racing Saddle 848 - Scruggsfarm.com

Are they worth considering?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are looking for something that will last that long, I would pick a used saddle, maybe a Billy Cook or Circle Y.
Americans aren't bad , but don't hold up under a lot of rough use. My friend had an American barrel saddle with the star cut outs on the skirt. The stitching started coming loose the first year.


----------

